# New to ATVs



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

I am currently looking for a used 4 wheeler. I dont really have a preference on brand, all I am looking for is 4x4. I have a few questions, how many miles do they usually go for? I've seen ones with about 2200 miles on them is that reasonable? What size would I want to get? If I were to get one I was looking for one with a plow on it to do my driveway. Does year make a big difference? I hate to ask so many questions but it is what it is.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

If you want to plow with it your going to need atleast a 400 4x4 with a 60" plow IMO. I personaly like Arctic Cat, but your going to get alot of diferent ansers on what brand to buy. 2200 isn't a whole lot of miles, but I personaly wouldn't buy on with over 3000 milles on it. Year realy doesn't matter if it's in good shape IMO. If you get a newer ATV it's going to ride better and will have some other features. But for plowing you don't need a brand new ATV IMO.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

mercer_me;809619 said:


> If you want to plow with it your going to need atleast a 400 4x4 with a 60" plow IMO. I personaly like Arctic Cat, but your going to get alot of diferent ansers on what brand to buy. 2200 isn't a whole lot of miles, but I personaly wouldn't buy on with over 3000 milles on it. Year realy doesn't matter if it's in good shape IMO. If you get a newer ATV it's going to ride better and will have some other features. But for plowing you don't need a brand new ATV IMO.


Like Mercer said, a 400 or bigger will move some snow. I have a Kawasaki 360 with a 48'' and it could have used a bigger plow but it was able to move every snowfall we got. I like the Kawasaki, but I cant give my input, as Ive never owned an Arctic Cat. However, from what I have heard, I would almost consider telling you to buy an Arctic Cat. They seem to make a real good machine. 2200 miles isnt much. It depends on how it was ridden. If that was 2200 miles of full bore riding through terrible condition then the machine might not be the one you want. Mercer's opinion on the year is pretty right, condition is really what to look for. Since your just plowing, just do Craigslist and find a used, not beat but used, atv with at least a 54". Be sure to use it in the summer too, they really are a lot of fun.


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

i had a 2000 polaris sportsman 335. i made a 54" plow for it. it did pretty good for plowing snow. i evon used it for grading driveways. it had 7000miles on it when i sold it in 2008. it was still in perfect shape. it had new tires and i also got new plastic for it since i thought i was gona keep it. but ended up selling it 3monthes later since i had the money to buy new. if the wheeler is in good shape, and do see any oil spots, or oil leakes. id say it be a good deal. get least a 350 or bigger. and a 54" plow at least. since its just for your drive. if you have the cash to spend to get a 400 or 500 get least a 60" plow. as i now wish i would have built a 60" plow insted. i used my new 500 sportsman last winter for plowing other people out localy. and it did pretty good in deep snow and drifts. altho the drives were only about 50-75 feet long. it been nice to have a 60" but if you have a long drive a 54 will do fine. but keep in mind a smaller wheeler on a bigger plow your wheeler will go sideways when plowing at an angle or you will be spinning alot. do not get a 2x4. get a 4x4. 

good luck


----------



## FEFMedia (Sep 17, 2009)

Whats your budget? Suzuki has the Eiger 400 which are great quads. Pick one of those up used. semi indy suspension in the rear.. its a nice machine and plows great.

Or if you can get the new Eiger 450.. also known as the Kingquad 450.. another great way.. 

As you see everyone has there pick. I just know Suzuki has designed there quads for easy plow addons and wiring. Nice and clean. Last thing you want is to have a short because your wires look like a birds nest.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Looking to spend around $2000 or so. I know thats not alot but my only requirements are 4x4 and something not destroyed.


----------



## FEFMedia (Sep 17, 2009)

Look for a Eiger.. New a few years ago was $4200. I am sure you can find one in pretty good condition for $2000.

Putting a plow on it is easy. Depends if you can live with a manual lift. You can get one at a fair price at a local dealer I am sure. Dealerships are hurting these days since quads are still considered a luxury item.. shop around.. the manual lift plows are not bad at all. I did that for a full season but i was saving money to get what I have now..


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

If your only gonna spend $2000.00 on a quad your gonna get something thats older and been used some.

If I was gonna go and get an older Quad I'd stick with Honda's from back in the day they made them to stay.

I'd look for a Honda 300 4x4 93 or newer. Hands down one of the toughest built quads ever made.
they wont wow you with power or speed but they are tough as a $2 dollar steak.

Get a 48" blade and you'll be fine. here's a Pic of my back up quad from 2 years ago. 
93 Honda 300 4x4 with the Cycle country 50" V blade.









Wish I still had it around some time's
If I find one again in better shape than what mine was I'm getting another one again.
sublime out.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

http://westernmass.craigslist.org/rvs/1390978338.html - May go look at it, a co worker of mine stated Polaris' are junk. This true?


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

yup with a capitol y


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Stik208;812583 said:


> http://westernmass.craigslist.org/rvs/1390978338.html - May go look at it, a co worker of mine stated Polaris' are junk. This true?


I don't know maney people that own Polaris ATVs, but my cousin has a RZR and that thing is wicked nice. I think the next ATV I buy will be a RZR.


----------



## PatriotLawnCare (Oct 4, 2009)

I'd say plus one for the suggestion above 1993 and newer Honda 300 4x4. I have an 89 model Honda 2 wheel drive that still runs awesome. Before everyone hops in and says no that's not enough power, remember that they made ATV plows well before the whole I gotta have a v twin fourwheeler nonsense kicked in. I have an 05 Rancher and 04 Rubicon also, so don't think I'm just bashing the new atv's, but my 89 is faster stock than they are modified plus it sticks to a hill MUCH better than a Rancher does. The older smaller atv's had a very low 1st gear to compensate for power difference which is plenty to move snow with. I have plows on my Rancher and Rubicon, and they do it very well in style, but if I was only needing an atv to plow with, the Honda 300 would be it. Simple to fix, run forever, few if any problems, can easily be found for under $2000


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

You can't go wrong if you buy a Honda. There are plenty of 4x4 300ex for sale around your price range.


----------



## LarryK (Sep 27, 2009)

Stik208;812583 said:


> http://westernmass.craigslist.org/rvs/1390978338.html - May go look at it, a co worker of mine stated Polaris' are junk. This true?


Odd Ive talked to half dozen atv'ers that use abuse and plow with their Polaris 400's and 500's and they swear by them. They also liked the older Honda's and Susuki's...


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

no you misunderstood them, they said they swear AT them, hahahahahahahaha


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Yeah, I am still in the hunt. I have some questions, how old is too old? How many miles/hours are too many?


----------



## 92ramcharger (Jun 29, 2007)

Stik208;812583 said:


> http://westernmass.craigslist.org/rvs/1390978338.html - May go look at it, a co worker of mine stated Polaris' are junk. This true?


No, Polaris is not junk, some people may say they are because they may have had one and had problems with it so they trash-talk them all, or they know someone that had problems with theirs so they call them all junk...that can happen with any brand. My buddy has a Honda that it seems is one problem after another, do I say Hondas are junk? No. I'm running a 95 Polaris Sportsman 400 with a 60" plow and around 2300 miles on it, had it for about 6 years now, I know the guy I bought it from and he beat the hell out of it from the time he bought it new, yes, I have some problems with it now and then, does that make Polaris junk?...hell no! Everyone has their opinions on what's good and what's junk, just look for one in your budget, the size and the features you want and try to get any past info from the owner about it.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Stik208;1025853 said:


> Yeah, I am still in the hunt. I have some questions, how old is too old? How many miles/hours are too many?


my thoughts are for Honda don'st matter the age just how it was treated. I have a 84 Big Red 3 wheeler that I used this winter for snow plowing. Just for the light snows and such.

Other than a weak battery which needed some charging now and then it was fine.

for the other brands I would not want to go back older than 2005 unless you can talk to the owner and the machine is super low miles and in great shape.

Honda ATV are good for 10,000 miles or more from what I have read.
I have a 02 rancher with 6,400 and it still runs great. Has a battery drain if parked more than 3 day's though so when done I have a quick connnect to disconnect the battery.
problem solved.

just my thoughts.
sublime out.


----------



## Cyber36 (Jan 29, 2010)

If the machine you want has a low range selection on the tranny like my Polaris, you can get by without 4-wheel drive. Just don't use too big of a plow & add tire chains..........


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm curious too: Somebody is offering to trade me a 2003 Polaris Sportsman and some cash for my F250. I don't know anything about atvs, but it might be fun to have around. Should I avoid the Polaris though? I have a Polaris sled that I'm extremely happy with, but again, I know nothing about atvs.


----------



## Cyber36 (Jan 29, 2010)

Polaris makes a decent quad. Mines an 01 & haven't had an issue yet......


----------



## LarryK (Sep 27, 2009)

Well I'm into march and I have been plowing my 2 driveways, 1 is 80' X 3 cars wide, the other is 275' with an 80' x 80' parking area. I only had 1 storm ( 2 1/2' ) that I didn't plow. I have had no problems with my 500HO. Snow is all but gone and I'm headed to the woods to cut down a few trees for fire wood and a little fun too.


----------



## rjlawncare (Mar 28, 2010)

i would say look for a Suzuki King Quad 300 i use one to plow in the winter it has the 3 gear ranges high low and super low and has a differential lock in super low. it has pushed anything in front of it or pulled anything behind it but sometimes it needed the extra weight of sand to help with traction because it was a on the lighter side but the 02 and older kings quads were real work horses


----------

